# Sản phẩm giảm nghén chuyên biệt trước tiên trên thị phần Việt Nam



## mekhoeconthongminh (14/8/20)

*Ốm nghén là gì?*

Ốm nghén là tụ họp của những triệu chứng cực kỳ khó chịu do sự thay đổi nội tiết tố sinh lý lúc có thai. Ốm nghén mức độ nặng mang thể gây ảnh hưởng xấu tới sức khỏe bà bầu.

Mang đến khoảng 50% đến 90% phụ nữ mang thai phải chịu chứa những cơn buồn nôn và nôn ói mỗi ngày khi trải qua thời kỳ ốm nghén. Buồn nôn, nôn ói kéo dài sở hữu thể dẫn đến tình trạng: thân thể mất nước, giảm cân nhanh, hạ huyết áp…

*Sản phẩm giảm nghén chuyên biệt trước tiên trên thị phần Việt Nam*

Trong gần 1 năm có mặt tại thị trường Việt Nam, sản phẩm miếng ngậm giảm ốm nghén Vinger 6 càng ngày càng chiếm được cảm tình của người sử dụng Việt và cả giới chuyên môn.

Đây là sản phẩm mang nguyên nhân Hàn Quốc, được cấp số đăng kí lưu hành tại Việt Nam. Được nghiên cứu và thể nghiệm lâm sàng tại bệnh viện Narayana Reddy, sản phẩm là sự hài hòa tuyệt vời giữa gừng Oleoserin chiết xuất siêu tới hạn cùng vitamin B6, giúp giảm buồn nôn, nôn, chóng mặt hiệu quả.

Miếng ngậm Vinger 6 được tương trợ chuyên môn bởi Thạc sỹ- thầy thuốc CKII è cổ Ngọc Đính, Trưởng khoa nhà sản xuất D5 - Bệnh Viện Phụ sản Hà Nội cùng lực lượng dược sĩ giàu kinh nghiệm.







*Thành phần miếng ngậm Vinger 6*

– Vitamin B6 (Pyridoxine Hydrochloride)

– Chiết xuất gừng (Ginger Oleoresin)

– Phụ liệu: Chất tạo vị (Stevioside, Neohesperidine DC, Xylitol, Trisodium Citrate, Sucrose ester). Chất tạo hương (Hương cam), Chất tạo độ dẻo film (Pullulan, Glycerin). Chất tạo màu (Titanium Dioxide, Tocopherol Acetate)

*Công dụng viên ngậm giảm ốm nghén*

Gừng là cái thảo dược được tiêu dùng phổ quát nhất để điều trị buồn nôn và nôn. Thành phần gừng trong sản phẩm Vinger – 6 ODF là dòng gừng hữu cơ được trồng tại Seosan, tỉnh Chungnam, Hàn Quốc mang màu sẫm và hương vị đặm đà hơn. Dịch chiết Gừng Oleoserin được chiết xuất bằng kỹ thuật chiết xuất CO2 siêu đến hạn, giúp bảo toàn trọn vẹn tính năng tác dụng của hoạt chất Gingerol là chất chẹn thụ thể serotonin (thụ thể gây ra buồn nôn) trong bao tử làm cho giảm buồn nôn nhanh chóng.

Gừng Oleoserin đã được chứng minh đem đến hiệu quả chống nôn tương đương scopolamine – loại dược chất mang trong chế phẩm miếng dán chống say tàu xe trên thị phần hiện tại, khi mà gừng rất an toàn và không gây tác dụng phụ, hoàn toàn an toàn cho mẹ bầu sử dụng.

Vitamin B6 làm cho tăng phân phối acid aminobutyric (GABA – chất khiến ức chế thần kinh), làm cho giảm sự khó chịu ở vùng kích hoạt CTZ khiến cho nôn, buồn nôn.









*Vinger – 6 ODF mang công thức đặc thù an toàn cho phụ nữ với thai, với công dụng:*

– Tương trợ giảm triệu chứng như: Chóng mặt, buồn nôn, khó chịu trong thời kỳ có thai.

– Hỗ trợ giảm trạng thái mỏi mệt lúc bị say tàu xe, say máy bay…

– Tăng cường hệ miễn nhiễm, giúp tạo cảm giác thanh thản, tha hồ cho mỗi chuyến đi.

*Đối tượng dùng miếng ngậm Vinger 6*

– Người bị ốm nghén trong quá trình sở hữu thai

– Người bị chóng mặt buồn nôn khi đi tàu xe ,máy bay.

*Liều sử dụng miếng ngậm giảm ốm nghén vinger 6*

– Mỗi lần ngậm một miếng film

– Ngậm 3 – 6 miếng mỗi ngày, tùy mục đích tiêu dùng.

*Chỉ dẫn sử dụng miếng ngậm vinger 6*

Cho vào mồm ngậm, sau một đôi giây sản phẩm tan từ từ trong miệng nuốt các chất tan trong mồm cùng có nước bọt.

*Lưu ý lúc sử dụng*

– Sử dụng sản phẩm ngay sau khi mở túi

– Không dùng sản phẩm này cho người quá mẫn có bất cứ thành phần nào của sản phẩm

– Thực phẩm chức năng ko có tức là thay thế cho chế độ ăn đa dạng và lối sống lành mạnh

*Chỉ dẫn đặt hàng miếng ngậm giảm ốm nghén cho bà bầu Vinger 6*

Bạn mang thể đặt tìm online trên website: Mekhoeconthongminh.com: Siêu Thị Online Hàng Đầu Việt Nam

Địa chỉ: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh

Hotline: 0942.666.800


----------

